# futureshock



## wolfie (3 Feb 2008)

Check out the link to this rte programme. Its amazing how many of the predictions have been accurate so far.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (3 Feb 2008)

> *futureshock*



Also...



What has this post got to do with Mortgages and Buying and Selling Homes?

Finally - you might also want to post a link to the explanatory page rather than directly to multimedia content that some people might be wary of clicking on:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Thomas22 (3 Feb 2008)

It is scary how accurate their predictions were


----------



## Lulu123 (3 Feb 2008)

Yeah it is pretty accurate, the timeline isnt quite correct though. House prices down by 10-15% and negative equity are already a reality and this programme predicted 2009.


----------



## SadBob (4 Feb 2008)

My crazy prediction for what its worth........... people fall in love, celebrate that love by living together in either rented accommodation or by purchasing, move to a bigger place - or maybe not, to facilitate a family - or maybe not, by buying or renting but it all comes around. I think its known as some sort of circle or something...........as all circles come around I cant imagine why it's such an amazing prediction other than the fact that life is just that - amazing. Go live it to the full as soon enough your circle will end and a new one will begin. Commodities go up, go down or stay stagnant. While they undoubtedly impact on our short life, don’t let them rule it. Even the most foolish or ignorant can predict a point in a circle and get it right at some point. I'm neither a bull or a bear but just trying to live my short circle to the full and not be sad! SB


----------



## daves (5 Feb 2008)

SadBob said:


> [FONT=&quot]My crazy prediction for what its worth........... people fall in love, celebrate that love by living together in either rented accommodation or by purchasing, move to a bigger place - or maybe not, to facilitate a family - or maybe not, by buying or renting but it all comes around. I think its known as some sort of circle or something...........as all circles come around I cant imagine why it's such an amazing prediction other than the fact that life is just that - amazing. Go live it to the full as soon enough your circle will end and a new one will begin. Commodities go up, go down or stay stagnant. While they undoubtedly impact on our short life, don’t let them rule it. Even the most foolish or ignorant can predict a point in a circle and get it right at some point. I'm neither a bull or a bear but just trying to live my short circle to the full and not be sad! SB[/FONT]


 
momma always said, "Life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2008)

Since the original poster has declined to edit the thread title to make it meaningful I am closing this thread.


----------

